# Please help me understand this surge crap



## katyhwc (Jun 22, 2018)

First, I just want to say thank you to everyone for contributing valuable information, advice, and some of the funniest, most bizarre, ****ed up pax stories, especially those by SadUber and DiD. I've learned so much here. Seriously, y'all are great. Honorable mention to Rakos, CableGuy, Ribak, Jules and a few others I can't recall right now.

Okay, here's my question(s):
Yesterday I picked up an Uber X pax with 1.2 surge. Drove him 14.85 miles. Uber paid me a total of $16.03 for the entire trip. The fare breakdown included a separate line item of $2.66 for surge. Shouldn't the surge multiplier apply to the entire trip? Why was I paid only $2.66 for surge? How the **** was that calculated?

Thank you to anyone who takes the time to reply. Much appreciated.

Be safe.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

katyhwc said:


> First, I just want to say thank you to everyone for contributing valuable information, advice, and some of the funniest, most bizarre, ****ed up pax stories, especially those by SadUber and DiD. I've learned so much here. Seriously, y'all are great. Honorable mention to Rakos, CableGuy, Ribak, Jules and a few others I can't recall right now.
> 
> Okay, here's my question(s):
> Yesterday I picked up an Uber X pax with 1.2 surge. Drove him 14.85 miles. Uber paid me a total of $16.03 for the entire trip. The fare breakdown included a separate line item of $2.66 for surge. Shouldn't the surge multiplier apply to the entire trip? Why was I paid only $2.66 for surge? How the **** was that calculated?
> ...


Uber is rolling out $ surge amounts in the sky for drivers that can't do basic math. A flat $ amount.
This allows drivers to understand their surge bonus.
Take the math out of driving & let drivers concentrate of hauling pox.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

1.2x surge is only 20% more, so that amount seems about right, sadly. Remember, you don't get paid the service fee and you don't get the surge multiplier on the service fee.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Seems about right for a 1.2 surge
14.85 [email protected] a mile
You didn't give time I am assuming 18 mins 18x.15
Base fare .34
Add the total and miltiply by 1.2 that's yr total


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Please read below the disclaimer under Surge, as shown in this picture.

1.x anything means a % above the base fares. In your case, you are being paid 20% more on those three things, for which 20% is pretty paltry.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

polar2017 said:


> ...hauling pox


Is that like transmitting disease?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber math isn’t very pleasant until you get into the 2x surge area.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

katyhwc said:


> First, I just want to say thank you to everyone for contributing valuable information, advice, and some of the funniest, most bizarre, ****ed up pax stories, especially those by SadUber and DiD. I've learned so much here. Seriously, y'all are great. Honorable mention to Rakos, CableGuy, Ribak, Jules and a few others I can't recall right now.
> 
> Okay, here's my question(s):
> Yesterday I picked up an Uber X pax with 1.2 surge. Drove him 14.85 miles. Uber paid me a total of $16.03 for the entire trip. The fare breakdown included a separate line item of $2.66 for surge. Shouldn't the surge multiplier apply to the entire trip? Why was I paid only $2.66 for surge? How the **** was that calculated?
> ...


I think your confusion comes from the two different ways that they calculate surge amount. So when you're in the regular screen regular home screen they show surge is "1.2". This means that you take the original trip amount and multiply it times 1.2.

Another way to calculate that is taking the original surge amount and adding 20% to it. This is how they calculate it on the fare breakdown. They do it this way so you can see the separate 20% being added on.

TL;DR: multiplying by 1.2 and adding 20% are two different ways to say the same thing and your surge add on is correct.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Easy way to estimate how much you’ll make on a surge trip is basing off a $10 trip.

1.2x = $12
1.3x = $13
1.4x = $14
.
.
.
2x = $20

So if a trip is less than $10, you’ll get less than $2 extra on a 1.2x surge.

You get the idea.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I think your confusion comes from the two different ways that they calculate surge amount. So when you're in the regular screen regular home screen they show surge is "1.2". This means that you take the original trip amount and multiply it times 1.2.
> 
> Another way to calculate that is taking the original surge amount and adding 20% to it. This is how they calculate it on the fare breakdown. They do it this way so you can see the separate 20% being added on.
> 
> TL;DR: multiplying by 1.2 and adding 20% are two different ways to say the same thing and your surge add on is correct.


It's easy not to do math. When request come with surge ( no traffic around, rating) I'm happy. Surge money is like tip. Remember all those calculations done by uber computer. It's not millions $ as simple little money. Why stress? Why do math? Just do uber. When better opportunity come stop wasting time on uber!!!!


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Many surges are a waste of time. Take them if they fall in your lap but don't ever chase them.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Many surges are a waste of time. Take them if they fall in your lap but don't ever chase them.


I'LL bet you....

*wontgetfooledagain*....8>)

Rakos


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

katyhwc said:


> First, I just want to say thank you to everyone for contributing valuable information, advice, and some of the funniest, most bizarre, ****ed up pax stories, especially those by SadUber and DiD. I've learned so much here. Seriously, y'all are great. Honorable mention to Rakos, CableGuy, Ribak, Jules and a few others I can't recall right now.
> 
> Okay, here's my question(s):
> Yesterday I picked up an Uber X pax with 1.2 surge. Drove him 14.85 miles. Uber paid me a total of $16.03 for the entire trip. The fare breakdown included a separate line item of $2.66 for surge. Shouldn't the surge multiplier apply to the entire trip? Why was I paid only $2.66 for surge? How the **** was that calculated?
> ...


Quiet please. Settle down, children - this class is now in session.

Take your $16.03 total payment and divide it by the surge multiplier of 1.2:
16.03/1.2 = 13.36. $13.36 is your base payment, before surge was added on.

Next subtract $13.36 from the $16.03:
16.03 - 13.36 = 2.67. $2.67 is the surge amount that was added to your payment. You say that Uber said it was $2.66. Well, math and accuracy aren't Uber's strong points, but in this case it's close enough.

As a check, multiply the standard payment before surge of $13.36 by 0.2. This gives the surge amount of 2.67. Multiply the $13.36 by 1.2 and it gives the final, surged payment to you of $16.03.

So, as shown above, Uber did correctly apply a 1.2x surge bonus to your payment. You seem to be implying that the 1.2x bonus should be applied to the whole $16.03. This, however, this would create a circular reference which would hypothetically result in Uber owing you all of the money that has ever been printed on Earth since the beginning of time, and then still owing you $infinity.

Yes, a surge bonus of $2.66 is a small amount of money. However, it is literally the product of taking a small amount of money and multiplying it by a small surge bonus. If you want big surge bonus then go for big cahoona unicorn fares at high surge multipliers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Quiet please. Settle down, children - this class is now in session.
> 
> Take your $16.03 total payment and divide it by the surge multiplier of 1.2:
> 16.03/1.2 = 13.36. $13.36 is your base payment, before surge was added on.
> ...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Many surges are a waste of time. Take them if they fall in your lap but don't ever chase them.


Yup, that's the truth. They often evaporate, just from the fact that you drove into the surge area. My theory is that surges occur when the computers detect a shortage of drivers in an area.

Worse yet, you go to the trouble of getting there. Waiting while you're stuck in traffic to/from the pickup, and the trip is only a dozen blocks to where they parked their car. And no tip. 

I'm speaking from experience on this one.

Christine


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I dont look and just accept pings, but when the surge gets added its like a "wow" tip on a tip! I for one am really excited for the new surge with simple +$ amounts....the old way was just way too complicated/ LOL if I loved math I would be an engineer or such


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I dont look and just accept pings, but when the surge gets added its like a "wow" tip on a tip! I for one am really excited for the new surge with simple +$ amounts....the old way was just way too complicated/ LOL if I loved math I would be an engineer or such


LOL!!! Your posts are getting funnier by the day.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

We finally found the driver that Uber was talking about when they claimed the new fixed rate surge would help drivers understand how much they were going to make! LOL Just messing with you man.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

katyhwc said:


> First, I just want to say thank you to everyone for contributing valuable information, advice, and some of the funniest, most bizarre, f*d up pax stories, especially those by SadUber and DiD. I've learned so much here. Seriously, y'all are great. Honorable mention to Rakos, CableGuy, Ribak, Jules and a few others I can't recall right now.
> 
> Okay, here's my question(s):
> Yesterday I picked up an Uber X pax with 1.2 surge. Drove him 14.85 miles. Uber paid me a total of $16.03 for the entire trip. The fare breakdown included a separate line item of $2.66 for surge. Shouldn't the surge multiplier apply to the entire trip? Why was I paid only $2.66 for surge? HTF was that calculated?
> ...


Tell me what 20% of $16.03 is, minus the pickup fee


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Out of curiosity on a 15 mile trip, what was your expectation of what you were gonna get paid on a 1.2 surge?

When I start the trip I always see the mileage and guesstimate how much I am getting paid at the end


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Out of curiosity on a 15 mile trip, what was your expectation of what you were gonna get paid on a 1.2 surge?


$100,000,000


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> $100,000,000


And this is my competition lol


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> And this is my competition lol


I know, I cri eberytyme


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I know, I cri eberytyme


Tambien!!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Tambien!!!!


Fo shizzle


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Fo shizzle


I'm calling the cops!!!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I'm calling the cops!!!!!
> View attachment 266831


O chit, it's the 5.0


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

katyhwc said:


> First, I just want to say thank you to everyone for contributing valuable information, advice, and some of the funniest, most bizarre, ****ed up pax stories, especially those by SadUber and DiD. I've learned so much here. Seriously, y'all are great. Honorable mention to Rakos, CableGuy, Ribak, Jules and a few others I can't recall right now.
> 
> Okay, here's my question(s):
> Yesterday I picked up an Uber X pax with 1.2 surge. Drove him 14.85 miles. Uber paid me a total of $16.03 for the entire trip. The fare breakdown included a separate line item of $2.66 for surge. Shouldn't the surge multiplier apply to the entire trip? Why was I paid only $2.66 for surge? How the **** was that calculated?
> ...


Multiply the base fare by the 1.2 So if you had a 2.2x fare multiply base fare/mile by 2.2 and base fare/minute by 2.2 then sum the two together. That will be your new basefare/mile/minute per mile


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I ignore the surges as a general rule almost all the time. If it's there great, if not, so what.....still gonna be taking trips.

During event periods though, the app is a sea of blood red for hours, and I'm like a shark, nomx3, nomx3, nomx3, nomx3........


----------



## Robert Boyer (Nov 8, 2018)

New2This said:


> View attachment 265102


LMAO


----------

